# Top 10 Puns



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Here are the 10 first place winners in the International Pun Contest: 

1. A vulture boards an airplane, carrying two dead raccoons. The stewardess
looks at him and says, "I'm sorry, sir, only one carrion allowed per
passenger." 

2. Two fish swim into a concrete wall. The one turns to the other and says
"Dam!" 

3. Two Inuit sitting in a kayak were chilly, so they lit a fire in the
craft. Unsurprisingly it sank, proving once again that you can't have your
kayak and heat it too. 

4. Two hydrogen atoms meet. One says "I've lost my electron." The other
says "Are you sure?" The first replies "Yes, I'm positive." 

5. Did you hear about the Buddhist who refused Novocain during a root
canal? His goal: transcend dental medication. 

6. A group of chess enthusiasts checked into a hotel and were standing in
the lobby discussing their recent tournament victories After about an hour,
the manager came out of the office and asked them to disperse. "But why?",
they asked, as they moved off. "Because," he said, " I can't stand
chess-nuts boasting in an open foyer." 

7. A woman has twins and gives them up for adoption. One of them goes to a
family in Egypt and is named "Ahmal." The other goes to a family in Spain;
they name him "Juan." Years later, Juan sends a picture of himself to his
birth mother. Upon receiving the picture, she tells her husband that she
wishes she also had a picture of Ahmal. Her husband responds, "They're
twins! If you've seen Juan, you've seen Ahmal." 

8. These friars were behind on their belfry payments, so they opened up a
small florist shop to raise funds. Since everyone liked to buy flowers from
the men of God, a rival florist across town thought the competition was
unfair. He asked the good fathers to close down, but they would not. He
went back and begged the friars to close. They ignored him. So, the rival
florist hired Hugh MacTaggart, the roughest and most vicious thug in town
to "persuade" them to close. Hugh beat up the friars and trashed their
store, saying he'd be back if they didn't close up shop. Terrified, they
did so, thereby proving that only Hugh, can prevent florist friars. 

9. Mahatma Gandhi, as you know, walked barefoot most of the time, which
produced an impressive set of calluses on his feet. He also ate very
little, which made him rather frail and with his odd diet, he suffered from
bad breath. This made him ...(Oh, man, this is so bad, it's good)..... A
super calloused fragile mystic hexed by halitosis. 

10. And finally, there was the person who sent ten different puns to
friends, with the hope that at least one of the puns would make them laugh.
No pun in ten did.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

:lmao: :lmao: 

And, wait for it...

:lmao: 

Excellent post.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Michael, I had not heard #6,7 and 8. Good ones all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d!!!!!!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Odd, emotes don't work for me.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

A number of the emote codes on this board are odd as compared to "normal". Something I always forget when it comes to  Just checked, and your emote didn't work because it isn't one here


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Have not heard half of these. Nice post


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I think technically only 1,3, and 10 are puns, the others are just play on words.

vince


----------

